# Test Pattern



## Luke Flowers (Jun 14, 2014)

Can anyone suggest a good place to get video test patterns from? I am in need of 16:9 HD test patterns, I am willing to pay, but do not wish to purchase a generator


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 14, 2014)

http://displaymate.com/ are the best ones out there in my opinion.


----------



## LavaASU (Jun 14, 2014)

Luke Flowers said:


> Can anyone suggest a good place to get video test patterns from? I am in need of 16:9 HD test patterns, I am willing to pay, but do not wish to purchase a generator



What sort of test patterns? Just a couple of basic ones? Most of the basic images you can just find on google images....


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 14, 2014)

The issue with grabbing something off of Google images are many. Even if the image is open for public distribution, you may not be getting what you need. Specific test patterns should be the native resolution of the display, plus you need to make sure that you are getting the proper color purity. When using test patterns, you calibrate your system to match specific color palletes (even when not edge blending). You can do this through a comparison of a set image as compared to a color chart, or you can use a luminous color meter (much more accurate).


----------



## metti (Jun 17, 2014)

Are you looking for color bar/gradient type test patterns for calibration purposes or grids for alignment and mapping purposes? Either way you want them to match the resolution of the projector but for grids I find it's easier to just build them in Illustrator to match what I need for a given surface.


----------



## Luke Flowers (Jun 17, 2014)

metti said:


> Are you looking for color bar/gradient type test patterns for calibration purposes or grids for alignment and mapping purposes? Either way you want them to match the resolution of the projector but for grids I find it's easier to just build them in Illustrator to match what I need for a given surface.



I am looking for color bar/gradient type test patterns for calibration purposes on a large LED screen we are sending the broadcast to. Is there a template that I could use for this?


----------

